# Enumclaw Business Owner on UFC 148 Fight Card



## Steve (Mar 21, 2012)

http://lakewood.patch.com/articles/from-patches-nearby-enumclaw-business-owner-on-ufc-148-fight-card

A friend of mine is going to be fighting on the main card of UFC 148.  Frankly, I'm very nervous for him.  I know he's tough and technical, but this represents a massive step up in the level of competition for him.  It would be great to see him fight well in his second UFC bout against the guy they're clearly expecting to fight for the belt in a few months.


----------

